# Very tiny white worms....



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I noticed today that there are these very little white worms swimming around the tank. They look like small bloodworms but white. They also seem to just float around and go where the current pushes them. The way they swim is in a compress/decompress mode; like an inch worm. Is this bad? What are they? Thanks for any help. I also tried to get pictures but they are way too small and way too fast to get anything good. Could this be from tilapia or anything else?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Its called planaria. They are not harmful and will eventually go away after 2-3 water changes


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sometimes it aint that easy to get rid of, i battled these for some time, eventualy i had to get a UV sterilizer to zap 'em for good. Planaria is a sign of overfeeding and/or a dirty tank, so cleaning the gravel is a must and always take uneaten food out. Do water changes as stated, i would do small frequent ones, like 10-15% alternate days, along with gravel vacs each time you do these. But again, as massa said, they are harmless so dont be concerned.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmm, where do they come from?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

.... well the where do they come from question was answered lol. thanks guys... I just want to make sure they wont eat my RBP's from the outside in or vice versa or anything crazy like that.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

They wont do anything apart from swim round and multiply, so act fast and cross you're fingers.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

They are from having to much extra uneaten food in your tank. To get rid of them just do a good gravel vac as lots of food can get down there then do some good like 30% water changes daily until they are gone. Pretty much if they dont have any food they will all die out.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome!! Thanks


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> They are from having to much extra uneaten food in your tank. To get rid of them just do a good gravel vac as lots of food can get down there then do some good like 30% water changes daily until they are gone. Pretty much if they dont have any food they will all die out.


Sean hit the nail on the head,
also you can pick up some danios, theyre good for taking them out


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> They are from having to much extra uneaten food in your tank. To get rid of them just do a good gravel vac as lots of food can get down there then do some good like 30% water changes daily until they are gone. Pretty much if they dont have any food they will all die out.


Sean hit the nail on the head,
also you can pick up some danios, theyre good for taking them out
[/quote]

Plus a food source for you p's. Planaria isnt harmful, but it just gives you a warning that you need to start doing more frequent or larger water changes (or get better filtration)


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

It was prob a combo of dirty water/ infrequent water changes. Also my filter could b a factor


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Yah, not too much to be worried about. My tank is heavily planted using eco-complete and seachem sand substrates so when it comes to gravel vac-ing, there is no such thing. I don't see them all the time but if I stir up a little bit of sand I'll see some floating around.

Neon Tetras actually depleted the stock of planaria in my tank pretty nicely. Another idea.......


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

I got about 10 danios working hard right now lol


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

65galhex said:


> I got about 10 danios working hard right now lol


That'll work!


----------

